# Judo techniques, video included



## mrhnau (Jan 5, 2007)

I was looking around and found this site.

Gokyo techniques of Kodokan Judo

General techniques of Judo

Neat stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for posting it.


----------



## bignick (Jan 5, 2007)

Judo Info is a great site.  You could spend a lot of time there.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet, nice find.  Also, I agree judoinfo.com is a fab site.


----------

